# Stamp Blanks



## mharvey (Mar 8, 2013)

Larry gave me this idea...I have a few Soldiers with family in the Tuskeegee airmen unit...and the museum is near my brigade in LA...

I made this blank from stamps and logos...put on PPT, printed...sprayed with fixident stuff...and will cast after the superglue dries....looks like it will work....but now...I can design just about any logo pens....

One trick was to use a long line along the seem...that way it does not look iregular...and not real need to hide behind the clip.

Larry...any final advise before I drop in the PR?


----------



## navycop (Mar 8, 2013)

What is PPT? Looks good... I never thought to hide the seam like that..


----------



## mharvey (Mar 8, 2013)

Power Point....instead of pasteing many stamps...I download to powerpoint...and design one...and run off many...I am working on a unit one...a cisco one...and a Texas A&M....may catch on...but makes great gifts...


----------



## JohnU (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks good.  I've always had better luck casting stamp printed images rather than the real stamp.  Less ink bleeding in the resin and better resin adhering with less air along the edges.  Plus you can make more theme orientated pens and always print more if you make a mistake.


----------



## mharvey (Mar 8, 2013)

agree...btw...ENSURE....you run the glue...along the very edge and teh sides....and roll it hard....or the seem will show...not too much glue...

i used CA...not sure that is the best stuff...what do u use.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 8, 2013)

I do label printed logos with as much black as possible, or at least a black border which helps hide the seam. Use a black marker to mark the edge of the overlap to hide the white cut edge. I use no glue or sealer on the label itself. I know most do use some kind of fixative on the printed label and even a coat of CA glue. I never have and have no problems. The overlaped edge needs to be pressed into place with ample force and left for a day or two.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## mharvey (Mar 8, 2013)

what do you use to stick the label to the tube?  Does it show wet when you cast it?


----------



## navycop (Mar 8, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> I do label printed logos with as much black as possible, or at least a black border which helps hide the seam. Use a black marker to mark the edge of the overlap to hide the white cut edge. I use no glue or sealer on the label itself. I know most do use some kind of fixative on the printed label and even a coat of CA glue. I never have and have no problems. The overlaped edge needs to be pressed into place with ample force and left for a day or two.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Just curious. Do you then cast over the label after it drys?


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 8, 2013)

The labels are Avery 2"x4" peel and stick address labels. And, yes, I then cast over them. 
Look at this: http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/casting_pen_blanks.pdf

Have fun and ...
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------

